# Man proposes, God disposes = Άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων, άλλα δε θεός κελεύει



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2013)

Σιγά το νέο, θα μου πείτε. Το έχει αναρτήσει πρώτος πρώτος ο δικός μας Ζάζουλας, σε άλλο φόρουμ. Μια χαρά απόδοση, ίσως η καλύτερη αντιστοίχιση που έχουμε. Σωστά;

Μάλλον ναι. Αλλά πρόκειται για ισότητα ή για αντιστοίχιση; Τι ξέρουμε για την αγγλική φράση και από πού προήλθε η ελληνική;
Αν σας ενδιαφέρει μια βόλτα σε αιώνες μεταφράσεων και παραφράσεων και φραστικών δανείων κλπ, δανείστε μου για λίγο τ’ αφτιά σας --και τα ξαναλέμε.

Ο υπαίτιος του σημειώματος είναι ο γνωστός: ο φίλος μου, ο κυρ-Στέλιος, με τις γλωσσικές του απορίες. Η αφορμή τού δόθηκε πριν από μερικές μέρες, στη διάρκεια μιας συνηθισμένης άσκησης καθημερινής πολιτικής κριτικής (βλ. κουτσομπολιό θαμώνων στο καφενείο). Η κουβέντα είχε ξεκινήσει από τα πρόσφατα 95α γενέθλια του Μητσοτάκη και είχε περάσει γρήγορα σε συνομήλικους μας που αρρώστησαν, σε μικρότερους που έφυγαν οριστικά (άσχημη χρονιά το 2013), στα μάταια εφήμερα και στα σκοτεινά όπου καταλήγουν πολύ συχνά πια οι συζητήσεις μας ξεκινώντας από την άραχλη επικαιρότητα.

«Τέλος πάντων, χρειάζεται επιτέλους ένα σχέδιο, μια οργάνωση» συμπέρανε ο κυρ-Στέλιος.
«Όταν οι άνθρωποι σχεδιάζουν, γελάνε οι θεοί» του απάντησα.
«Τι ρητό είναι πάλι αυτό;» με ρώτησε. «Καμιά αμερικανιά; Εμείς δεν έχουμε το δικό μας; Το *“άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων, άλλα δε Θεός κελεύει;”*»
«Ε, ναι, δίκιο έχεις —μάλλον» του απάντησα. «Ποιος ξέρει πού το άκουσα και το είχα ετοιμοπόλεμο αυτό με τα γέλια. Ίσως είναι κανένα από τα τσιτάτα του Γούντι Άλεν.»
«Ε, θα το βρεις και θα μου το πεις, έτσι δεν είναι; Και με την ευκαιρία, βρες και από πού προέρχεται το δικό μας...»
«Φυσικά, κυρ-Στέλιο» του απάντησα και σκέφτηκα: «Ευκολάκι. Ευκαιρία να ετοιμάσω κι ένα αρθράκι για τη Λεξιλογία.»

*Η δική μας φράση*

Το πρώτο που γίνεται ξεκάθαρο σε όποιον αρχίζει να ψάχνει την προέλευση αυτών των δύο φράσεων είναι η μεγάλη ποικιλία από παρόμοιες διατυπώσεις, που βρίσκονται παντού. Αυτό δεν πρέπει να εντυπωσιάζει, επειδή πρόκειται, επιτρέψτε μου τη διατύπωση, για αυτονόητες φιλοσοφίες της καθημερινότητας. Επομένως, σκέφτηκα ότι δεν πρέπει να αρκεστώ να εντοπίσω μια παρόμοια φράση ή μια παρεμφερή διατύπωση. Ο στόχος μου πρέπει να είναι να εντοπίσω τις φράσεις στη συγκεκριμένη τους μορφή (ή, τουλάχιστον, σε μορφή πολύ κοντά σε αυτές).

Το πρώτο που τσεκάρισα στα γρήγορα ήταν η προέλευση της δικής μας. Τη βρήκα ως φράση στο λήμμα *βουλή* του ΛΝΕΓ (προσοχή, όμως: χωρίς αναφορά προέλευσης), οπότε έριξα και μια γρήγορη ματιά στο διαδίκτυο. Εκεί εμφανίζονται αμέσως αναφορές που το αποδίδουν στον Βιργίλιο (και μερικές, λιγότερες, στον Όμηρο). Διαπίστωσα επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχουν παρουσίες σε γκουγκλοβιβλία πριν από τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα (πράγμα αρκετά περίεργο και ίσως ύποπτο για αρχαίο ρητό...). Αρχειοθέτησα νοερά για αργότερα αυτές τις πληροφορίες, μαζί με την απορία «Πώς στην ευχή έφτασε από τον Βιργίλιο στα νέα ελληνικά των μέσων του 19ου αιώνα; Από το Βυζάντιο; Μήπως το ρητό ήταν φτιαγμένο αρχικά για τον Δία;» και πέρασα στην αναζήτηση για το ξένο πρωτότυπο από όπου πίστευα πως αναμφίβολα θα είχε επηρεαστεί η φράση που χρησιμοποίησα.

*Στα ξένα χέρια*

Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν την αναζήτηση από ένα πιθανό _men plan, gods laugh_ και ο γκούγκλης μού έφερε την απάντηση μέσα στα πρώτα κιόλας ευρήματά του —και μάλιστα, μια απάντηση με επιπλέον χρήσιμα στοιχεία: το πρώτο ότι πρόκειται για την αμερικάνικη μετάφραση μιας παροιμίας από τα γίντις (με την αμερικάνικη γραφή): *Mentsch trakht und Gott lakht* (ο άνθρωπος κοπιάζει και ο Θεός γελάει) και άρα, _note to self_, πρέπει να ψάξω μήπως υπάρχει κάτι παρόμοιο στα γερμανικά. Το δεύτερο ότι είναι φράση που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τίτλος σε τηλεοπτικές σειρές, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι γεμάτο το διαδίκτυο με σχετικές αναφορές και τρέχα γύρευε για λεπτομερέστερη έρευνα εκεί.
Το τρίτο στοιχείο που βρέθηκε εύκολα ήταν η σωστή αντιστοιχία (όχι ακριβής μετάφραση) της γίντις φράσης με την αγγλική. Πρόκειται, όπως θα υποθέσατε ήδη, για τη φράση *Man proposes, God disposes*, το αριστερό μέρος στην εξίσωση του τίτλου.

Άμεση επιτυχία. Και από πότε υπάρχει άραγε η αγγλική φράση και από πού προέρχεται; Μήπως βρούμε κάποια σύνδεση με την ελληνική; Πότε πρωτοεμφανίστηκε άραγε σε τυπωμένο βιβλίο;

Το παλιότερο εύρημα που μου έδωσε ο γκούγκλης ήταν αυτό:





στο βιβλίο _A Collection of English Proverbs_, του John Ray, από το 1678.

Όπως βλέπετε, το καλό βιβλίο λειτουργεί σαν μικρή στήλη της Ροζέτας για τη συγκεκριμένη αναζήτησή μου και μου δίνει τη συγκεκριμένη φράση όχι μόνο στα αγγλικά, αλλά και στα γερμανικά (_Der Mensch denkt und Gott lenkt_ --πολύ κοντά στη γίντις που είδαμε ήδη αλλά με ελαφρώς διαφορετική σημασία: ο άνθρωπος σκέφτεται και ο Θεός οδηγεί), και στα γαλλικά (_Homme propose, mais Dieu dispose_). Επιπλέον, όμως, δίνει και μία στα λατινικά: _Humana consilia divinitus gubernantur_, πράγμα που θα μου επιτρέψει ίσως να ψάξω σε πιο παλιές πηγές.

Το λογικό είναι να μην απέχει πια πολύ ο στόχος. Η φράση θα πρέπει να υπάρχει αναμφίβολα στο διαδίκτυο και, αν μάλιστα μπορεί να συνδεθεί με τον Βιργίλιο, θα έχει κλείσει ο κύκλος. Ωραία...

Μπα, μην κάνεις όρεξη, γιατρέ. Όπως δείχνει αυτός ο εξαιρετικός πορτογαλικός ιστότοπος με λατινικά τσιτάτα, η συγκεκριμένη φράση προέρχεται από τις _Χιλιάδες_ του Έρασμου, ένα βιβλίο με τρεις χιλιάδες παροιμίες και αποφθέγματα.

Αμηχανία. Τώρα;

Ευτυχώς, ο ίδιος ιστότοπος δίνει και τη λύση, παραπέμποντας στη σωστή πηγή και στη σωστή αρχική λατινική φράση: *Homo proponit, sed Deus disponit*. Είναι μια φράση εμφανώς συγγενική με τις αποδόσεις στις τρεις νεότερες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, που πιθανόν δεν είχε υπόψη του ο ερανιστής του αγγλικού βιβλίου του 1678.

Και από πού προέρχεται αυτή η φράση; Μα... από τον Βιργίλιο, σωστά;
Μπα, όχι. Ούτε αυτή. Αλλά ας δούμε πρώτα επιτέλους τι λέει η περίφημη αναφορά που συσχετίζει την προέλευση της ελληνικής φράσης με την Αινειάδα και τον Βιργίλιο.

*Στο κατόπι της ελληνικής φράσης*

Στο βιβλίο του Τ. Νατσούλη με τις παροιμιώδεις φράσεις υπάρχει το επόμενο λήμμα:

*Άλλως έδοξε τoις θεoίς – Άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων*
Όπως λέμε και σήμερα: Αλλιώς αποφάσισε ο θεός. Η φράση προέρχεται από την Αινειάδα του Βιργιλίου (II, 428) και είναι σαν γνωμικό. Οι θεοί αποφάσισαν κατ' άλλον τρόπο (και όχι όπως θα περίμενε κανείς) για τον ενάρετο Ριφέα, τον πιο δίκαιο μεταξύ των Τρώων, που σκοτώθηκε στην άλωση της Τροίας. Το ανθρώπινο δίκαιο είναι πολύ διαφορετικό από το «θείο» (_άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων, άλλα δε θεός κελεύει_).

Ο προσεκτικός παρατηρητής διαπιστώνει πρώτα πρώτα ότι η επίμαχη φράση αναφέρεται επεξηγηματικά και δεν αποτελεί τον τίτλο του λήμματος. Τι λέει όμως το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα (από τη μάχη η οποία καταλήγει στην αιχμαλώτιση της Κασσάνδρας); Η επίμαχη φράση είναι αυτή μέσα στην παρένθεση και, για διευκόλυνση των αλατίνιστων (όπως εγώ) δίνω μαζί και την αγγλική μετάφραση από τη γουικιπίντια:



ilicet obruimur numero, primusque Coroebus | In a moment we’re overwhelmed by weight of numbers:
Penelei dextra diuae armipotentis ad aram | first Coroebus falls, by the armed goddess’s altar, at the hands
procumbit; cadit et Rhipeus, iustissimus unus | of Peneleus: and Ripheus, who was the most just of all the Trojans,
qui fuit in Teucris et seruantissimus aequi | and keenest for what was right (the gods’ vision was otherwise):
(dis aliter uisum); pereunt Hypanisque Dymasque | Hypanis and Dymas die at the hands of allies:
confixi a sociis; nec te tua plurima, Panthu, | and your great piety, Panthus, and Apollo’s sacred headband
labentem pietas nec Apollinis infula texit. | can not defend you in your downfall.
Η φράση σημαίνει ότι άλλη ήταν η θέληση, το όραμα, η απόφαση των θεών. Αλλιώς το ήθελαν οι θεοί, άλλη ήταν η βουλή *τους*. Νοηματικά κοντά, αλλά στη συνολική απόδοση αρκετά μακριά από το _*Θεός κελεύει*_. Και φυσικά, καμία σχέση με το άλλο λατινικό, το _Homo proponit, sed Deus disponit_.

Άρα, όχι άμεση σχέση με Βιργίλιο —τουλάχιστον όχι με το συγκεκριμένο χωρίο που αναφέρει ο Νατσούλης.

*Επιστροφή στα λατινικά*

Από πού προήλθε λοιπόν αυτή η τόσο διαδεδομένη στις μεγάλες σύγχρονες δυτικοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες φράση αν όχι από τον αρχαίο Λατίνο ποιητή;

Ευτυχώς, μας το λέει ο ίδιος ο πορτογαλικός ιστότοπος με τα λατινικά ρητά. (Α, δεν τον εξερευνήσατε καθόλου στο μεταξύ... Κρίμα. :)) Η πηγή είναι η ίδια από όπου προήλθε μια άλλη γνωστή φράση: sic transit gloria mundi. Πρόκειται για το έργο του Θωμά Κεμπήσιου (δηλαδή από το Κέμπις/Κέμπεν), ενός σημαντικού Γερμανού θεολόγου των δυτικών χριστιανικών εκκλησιών από τον 14ο αιώνα. Το βιβλίο έχει τον τίτλο _De Imitatione Christi_ και στα αγγλικά: Imitation of Christ.

Η φράση βρίσκεται στο τέλος της δεύτερης παραγράφου του 19ου κεφαλαίου (_Of the exercises of a religious man_) του 1ου βιβλίου. Η μετάφραση στα αγγλικά είναι: [...] For man proposeth, but God disposeth; and the way of a man is not in himself. Το δεύτερο μισό της πρότασης είναι απόσπασμα από τον προφ. Ιερεμία και ο συγγραφέας δίνει τη σχετική παραπομπή. Άρα, το πρώτο μισό είναι πιθανότατα δικό του. Μήπως είχε μεταφραστεί το βιβλίο από παλιά στα ελληνικά;

Πραγματικά. Το βιβλίο (που θεωρείται από ειδικευμένους θεολόγους της εκκλησίας μας προβληματικό για τους πιστούς της ανατολικής εκκλησίας —εκτενής ανάπτυξη του σκεπτικού εδώ) έχει μεταφραστεί και στα ελληνικά (η πιο πρόσφατη μετάφραση, με τίτλο _Η Μίμησις του Χριστού_ εδώ).

Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην έκδοση αυτή και δεν γνωρίζω τη σύγχρονη απόδοση της φράσης στα ελληνικά, σημασία έχει όμως προφανώς αν είχε αποδοθεί σε τυχόν παλιότερη μετάφραση με τρόπο παρεμφερή με τη ζητούμενη ελληνική φράση, με το «ο Θεός κελεύει».

Μπα, τζίφος. κι εδώ Σε αυτήν εδώ την έκδοση, που είχε τυπωθεί στο Παρίσι και κυκλοφορούσε από τις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, με τίτλο _Περί της του Χριστού μιμήσεως_, σε μετάφραση Μάιρ, η πιο πάνω πρόταση έχει αποδοθεί: _Ο γαρ άνθρωπος προτίθεται ο δε Θεός διατίθεται και ουχί του ανθρώπου η οδός αυτού_. Σίγουρα καμία σχέση με την πολύ πιο σύνθετη ελληνική φράση με τα βουλεύματα και τα κελεύσματα. Αδιέξοδο και από εδώ, λοιπόν.

*Ανάσες, ανακεφαλαίωση και συνεχίζουμε*

Ως τώρα, νομίζω ότι ξεκαθάρισε απόλυτα η ιστορική πορεία της αγγλικής φράσης και των αντίστοιχών της στις άλλες γλώσσες που είδαμε (γαλλικά, γερμανικά, γίντις). Προήλθε από τα ύστερα μεσαιωνικά λατινικά, από όπου πέρασε στις διάφορες δυτικές ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες. Υπάρχουν πολλές όμοιες λατινικές φράσεις, αλλά μητέρα των ευρωπαϊκών είναι η συγκεκριμένη (επιβεβαίωση βρήκα αργότερα και από άλλες πηγές).

Για την ελληνική, όμως, ουσιαστικά μόνο αδιέξοδα συνάντησα ως τώρα. Βεβαιώθηκα ότι δεν προήλθε από την Αινειάδα (τραβηγμένη αναφορά και απουσιάζουν έστω ενδείξεις για το ενδιάμεσο βήμα, της μεταφοράς στα ελληνικά) και ότι πιθανότατα δεν έχει σχέση με τη λατινική φράση που εξελίχτηκε στις σύγχρονες αγγλικές, γαλλικές, γερμανικές κ.λπ. και θα μπορούσε να έχει περάσει και στα ελληνικά από διάφορες κατευθύνσεις. Επίσης, βεβαιώθηκα από διάφορες αναζητήσεις ότι δεν υπάρχει ως ατόφια φράση σε αρχαία ελληνικά κείμενα. Θα έπρεπε να με είχε προϊδεάσει η απουσία πηγής στο ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά και πάλι...

Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να ψάξω αυτό το θέμα με λίγο περισσότερη φαντασία. Να το πάρω απόφαση ότι μάλλον δεν είναι κάποια φράση που ήρθε ατόφια από τα αρχαία ελληνικά (αφού όλες οι σχετικές αναζητήσεις δεν απέδωσαν κάτι ουσιαστικό) και ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να πρόκειται για νεότερη σύνθεση, που χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε εκκλησιαστικά ή εκπαιδευτικά κείμενα και πέρασε από εκεί σε γενικότερη χρήση ως παροιμιώδης φράση. Αλλά τι κείμενο θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτό;

Στα ψηφιοποιημένα γκουγκλοβιβλία μέχρι, περίπου, τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, η φράση εμφανίζεται καμιά δεκαριά φορές. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει και πάρα πολλά, επειδή τα πιο πολλά από τα παλαιότερα ελληνικά ψηφιοποιημένα βιβλία είναι σε μορφή εικόνας, που δεν επιτρέπει τον εντοπισμό λέξεων και φράσεων. Από τις λίγες φορές που εντοπίζεται η φράση, στις περισσότερες πρόκειται για λόγια κείμενα· ιστορήματα, περιγραφές, τέτοια πράγματα —και εκεί, η φράση εμφανίζεται ατόφια. Σε ένα από αυτά μάλιστα, υπάρχει μια ελπιδοφόρα αναφορά.

Πρόκειται για την έκδοση του 1853 με τίτλο _Ελληνικά αρχαιολογήματα του Μεγάλου Λογοθέτου κυρίου Αθανασίου Χριστοπούλου_. Στο εισαγωγικό βιογραφικό σημείωμα που έχει γράψει για τον λογοτέχνη ο εκδότης, Νικόλαος Κοριτζάς, αναφέρει (σελ. λ’): [...]Αλλ’ επειδή τύχη τα θνητών κατά Δημόκριτον και «άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων άλλα δε Θεός κελεύει» κατά τον Εκκλησιαστήν [...]

Αυτό ήταν, επομένως; Δυστυχώς, όχι. Στον ιστότοπο *Μυριόβιβλος* δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω τέτοια φράση στον Εκκλησιαστή. Επίσης δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό στην περιγραφή της ιστορίας της Βαβέλ (η αγγλική φράση χρησιμοποιείται πολλές φορές σε κηρύγματα στα οποία συμπρωταγωνιστεί ο πύργος της Βαβέλ), ούτε τη φράση _Θεός κελεύει_ οπουδήποτε στον ιστότοπο Μυριόβιβλος.

Ένα ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο σχετικά με τα ευρήματα στα παλιά ψηφιοποιημένα βιβλία είναι ότι, τόσο στο βιβλίο _Θύρα της μετανοίας_, που έχει γραφτεί γύρω στα 1795 από άγνωστο συγγραφέα, ίσως κάποιον αγιορείτη (ο σύνδεσμος οδηγεί στο γκουγκλοβιβλίο του 1852, αλλά στην *Ανέμη* υπάρχει και η πρώτη έκδοση σε PDF και αποδίδεται στον Εφραίμ τον Σύρο) όσο και στο ιστορικό βιβλίο _Ιεροσολυμιάς_ που έχει γράψει ο αρχιμανδρίτης Γρ. Παλαμάς το 1862, η παροιμιακή μας φράση εμφανίζεται ποικιλμένη. Στο πρώτο έχουμε τη διατύπωση _Αλλ’ όμως άλλαι μεν αι βουλαί των ανθρώπων άλλαι δε του Θεού οι αποφάσεις_ και στο δεύτερο τη φράση _Άλλαι μεν τοι ανθρώπων βουλαί, άλλα δε Θεός ουρανόθεν κελεύει_. Κάπως σαν να μην είναι παγιωμένη αυτή η φράση για τους θεολόγους συγγραφείς όπως είναι για τους άλλους λόγιους, ενώ θα έπρεπε να περιμένουμε το αντίθετο αν προέρχεται από εκκλησιαστικό ή θεολογικό κείμενο.

*Οι τελευταίες εκπλήξεις*

«Και κάπου εδώ σήκωσα ψηλά τα χέρια και τα παράτησα, κυρ-Στέλιο» του είπα. «Άκρη δεν μπορούσα να βγάλω, πολλές άλλες ενδείξεις που είχα βρει δεν μπορούσα να τις ακολουθήσω από το διαδίκτυο, θα έπρεπε να αρχίσω να ψάχνω σε βιβλιοθήκες και ποιος ξέρει πού θα με οδηγούσαν όσα έβρισκα εκεί, είπα να το σταματήσω εδώ.

»Η διαίσθησή μου λέει ότι η φράση είναι αρκετά παλιά, ίσως εκκλησιαστική. Όμως με προβληματίζουν οι ενδείξεις με την πιο χαλαρή χρήση από τα εκκλησιαστικά βιβλία, καθώς και κάποιες άλλες, που δεν μπόρεσα να εξετάσω όμως, αλλά θα τις δημοσιεύσω στη Λεξιλογία για όποιον θελήσει και μπορεί να το ψάξει πιο πέρα.»

«Μα δεν είναι η μοναδική εκκρεμότητα που άνοιξες με τη διήγησή σου και δεν μου είπες πού κατέληξες. Έψαξες στα γερμανικά; Κοίταξες εκείνη τη σπανιότερη αναφορά του διαδικτύου, που έδινε πηγή τον Όμηρο; Βρήκες τη φράση του Γούντι Άλεν;»

«Σωστά, έχεις δίκιο. Λοιπόν, παρόμοια φράση που αποδίδεται στον Γούντι Άλεν υπάρχει, χωρίς να είναι όμως "ασφαλής": If you want to make God laugh tell him about your plans (αν θέλεις να γελάσει ο Θεός, πες του τα σχέδιά σου). Όσο για το ψάξιμο από τα γερμανικά και την ομηρική προέλευση, εκείνη ήταν η πιο απίθανη περίπτωση, και συνέβη αφού είχα φάει πρώτα μπόλικες ώρες ψαξίματος.»

*Η γερμανική κεραμίδα*

Σε ένα βιεννέζικο γλωσσικό σημείωμα, με τίτλο τη γίντις παραλλαγή, εδώ γραμμένη στα γερμανικά: Der Mensch tracht und Gott lacht, και θέμα ένα λεξικό της γίντις που κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα στα εβραϊκά βρήκα το επόμενο κείμενο:

[...]Ιm Inhaltsverzeichnis springt mir eine Redewendung ins Auge: "Der Mensch tracht und Gott lacht." Das klingt sympathischer als das bei uns geläufige "Der Mensch denkt und Gott lenkt". Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um eine Ableitung des Bibelverses: "Des Menschen Herz erdenkt sich seinen Weg; aber der Herr allein lenkt seinen Schritt" (Sprüche Salomons 16,9). Ein ähnlicher Gedanke findet sich in fast allen europäischen Sprachen - auch in Homers "Ilias": "Aber der Mensch entwirft, und Zeus vollendet es anders.

Να σας το μεταφράσω, μια στιγμούλα, για να καταλάβετε γιατί έπαθα κυριολεκτικά σοκ:

Στον πίνακα περιεχομένων [σδρ7χ.: του λεξικού γίντις] πέφτει το μάτι μου στη φράση "_Der Mensch tracht und Gott lacht_" που μου φαίνεται πιο συμπαθητική από τη συνηθισμένη δική μας "_Der Mensch denkt und Gott lenkt_". Πρόκειται πιθανότατα για ένα παράγωγο του βιβλικού στίχου "_Des Menschen Herz erdenkt sich seinen Weg; aber der Herr allein lenkt seinen Schritt_" (Η καρδιά του ανθρώπου επινοεί τον δρόμο της αλλά ο Κύριος μόνο οδηγεί το βήμα του –_Παροιμίες Σολομώντος 16,9_). Παρόμοιες σκέψεις υπάρχουν σχεδόν σε κάθε ευρωπαϊκή γλώσσα –ακόμη και στην _Ιλιάδα_ του Ομήρου: «_Ο άνθρωπος σχεδιάζει αλλά ο Δίας το ολοκληρώνει αλλιώς_».

Έμεινα κάγκελο. *Και* βιβλική αναφορά *και* ομηρική; Μετά από τόσο άσκοπο ψάξιμο στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά, ήταν τόσο εύκολο τελικά;

Αμ δε... Το γερμανικό απόσπασμα (είναι το 16.6 και όχι 16.9 όπως, προφανώς από λάθος, γράφει το αυστριακό άρθρο) προέρχεται μεν αυτολεξεί από τη μετάφραση του Λούθηρου (και υπάρχει αντίστοιχο στην King James Bible: _A man's heart deviseth his way but the LORD directeth his steps_) και όλα μαζί ανάγονται ασφαλώς στο λατινικό κείμενο στη Βουλγκάτα _Cor hominis disponit viam suam, sed Domini est dirigere gressus ejus_ αλλά ομολογουμένως απέχει αρκετά από το συμπαγές απόφθεγμα του Κεμπήσιου, που είναι διατυπωμένο σχεδόν με την κομψότητα ενός σύγχρονου σλόγκαν.

Στα ελληνικά, όμως; Εδώ, υπάρχει μεν αντίστοιχη παροιμία 16:9, στο ελληνικό κείμενο των Εβδομήκοντα είναι εντελώς διαφορετική: _πάντα τὰ ἔργα τοῦ Κυρίου μετὰ δικαιοσύνης· φυλάσσεται δὲ ὁ ἀσεβὴς εἰς ἡμέραν κακήν_ —επίσης, δεν υπάρχει καν παροιμία 16:6. Τόση διαφορά δεν δικαιολογείται ως μεταφραστικό θέμα. Μήπως υπάρχει θέμα με διαφορετική αρίθμηση, όπως το γνωστό με τη διαφορά αρίθμησης της KJB στους Ψαλμούς;

Πραγματικά. Το αντίστοιχο ελληνικό πρωτότυπο βρίσκεται στις Παροιμίες *19:21*: πολλοὶ λογισμοὶ ἐν καρδίᾳ ἀνδρός, ἡ δὲ βουλὴ τοῦ Κυρίου εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα μένει. Κι αυτό, πάντως, είναι πολύ μακριά από το «άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπου, άλλα δε Θεός κελεύει».

«Το ομηρικό, όμως, γιατρέ; Μήπως από εκεί δικαιολογείται η σύνδεση που βρήκες αρχικά στο διαδίκτυο;»
«Το έψαξα και αυτό. Εντόπισα πρώτα το γερμανικό χωρίο στην κλασική μετάφραση της Ιλιάδας στα γερμανικά από τον _Johann Heinrich Voß_ το 1793. Είναι ο στίχος 328 από τη ραψωδία Σ: _ἀλλ' οὐ Ζεὺς ἄνδρεσσι νοήματα πάντα τελευτᾷ·_ Κι εδώ, πάλι, καμία σχέση με τη ζητούμενη σημερινή παροιμιακή μας φράση.

*Μερικές σταγόνες φαντασίας*

Στο σημείο αυτό είχα αρχίσει να δημιουργώ φανταστικά σενάρια· ίσως κάποιος από τους σπουδαγμένους σε γερμανόφωνα πανεπιστήμια σημαντικούς πατέρες του γένους του 18ου αιώνα μετέφερε τη γερμανική φράση (που διακόσια χρόνια μετά τον Λούθηρο είχε γίνει πια παροιμιακή στα γερμανικά) στα κείμενά του και από εκεί πέρασε σε λόγια πρώτα και γενικότερη, ύστερα, χρήση. Εδώ ήρθε όμως η παρατηρητικότητα του Εαρίονα, που εντόπισε την παλαιότερη ακριβή παρουσία της φράσης, να δημιουργήσει μια νέα γενιά σεναρίων:

Στο _Λεξικόν δίγλωσσον της γαλλικής και ρωμαϊκής διαλέκτου_ (1804), του Γεωργίου Βενδότη στη σελ. 180 (στο λήμμα Disposer) βλέπουμε ατόφια τη γνωστή μας φράση, με δύο μεταφράσεις, μια πιστή και μια ελεύθερη:






Ποιος ήταν ο Γεώργιος Βενδότης (ή Βεντότης); Ήταν ένας Ζακυνθινός μεταφραστής, συγγραφέας, επιμελητής εκδόσεων και τυπογράφος (περισσότερα στην ελληνική βικιπαίδεια). Ανάμεσα στα βιβλία που είχε μεταφράσει ήταν και πολλά εκκλησιαστικά, όπως το _Ορθόδοξος διδασκαλία, ήτοι χριστιανική θεολογία εν επιτομή_ (Βενετία, 1782) και άλλα.

Αναρωτιέμαι πια μήπως ήταν εκείνος, λοιπόν, ο δημιουργός της φράσης, του νεολογισμού; Στη Βιέννη πηγαινοερχόταν· μήπως είχε γνωριμία ή αλληλογραφία με τον Φος και του είχε προτείνει τη φράση «του» για τη μετάφραση της Ιλιάδας; Κρίνοντας εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια, πάντως, :) αν είχα στο βιογραφικό μου μια τόσο δυναμική απόδοση όπως το «Άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπου, άλλα δε θεός κελεύει» θα την προωθούσα με κάθε διαθέσιμο τρόπο και, προκειμένου να διαδοθεί ιότροπα, όπως θα λέγαμε σήμερα, αναμφίβολα θα την πρόσθετα στο λεξικό μου.

Από πού προέρχεται λοιπόν η δική μας φράση; Αρχαία, δεν φαίνεται να είναι. Ως εκκλησιαστική αναφέρεται, αλλά δεν εντοπίζεται· τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν (χώρια που δεν ξέρω αν είναι δογματικά σωστή —άλλη συζήτηση, που δεν μπορώ καν να την ξεκινήσω). Θα ήταν εντυπωσιακό να μπορούσα να έχω αποδείξει σήμερα πως ήταν μεταφραστική απόδοση της φράσης του Κεμπήσιου από έναν κορυφαίο μεταφραστή και να την τοποθετήσω γύρω στα 1780-1790· δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να το ισχυριστώ με βεβαιότητα. Από τα πολλά βιβλία της εποχής που ξεφύλλισα, πάντως, πιθανολογώ σφόδρα πως η φράση γεννήθηκε από την πένα κάποιου λόγιου του ύστερου 18ου αιώνα.

Και κάπου εδώ πρέπει να τελειώσω αφού ευχαριστήσω τους Νίκελ, Εάριον και Σαραντ για τη βοήθειά τους στις έρευνές μου. Καλή επιτυχία στον επόμενο ερευνητή!

(Όσο για «αρθράκι» και «ευκολάκι»...) :)


----------



## Earion (Oct 29, 2013)

Η _Θύρα της μετανοίας_ είναι του 1795; Δηλαδή πριν από το λεξικό του Βενδότη; Πρέπει πρώτα να σιγουρέψουμε το πρώτο. Ο Βενδότης είναι βέβαιο πως είναι του 1804. Το λέει η πιο ασφαλής πηγή, η _Ελληνική βιβλιογραφία του 19ου αιώνα _του Φίλιππου Ηλιού (σ. 106 —θα σου τη στείλω αργότερα μες στη μέρα σε τζεϊπέγκ). Τι στοιχεία έχουμε για τη _Θύρα της μετανοίας_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2013)

Το βιβλίο _Θύρα της μετανοίας_ υπάρχει σε δύο σημεία στο διαδίκτυο. Στην έκδοση του 1852, που είναι πλήρες γκουγκλοβιβλίο, υπάρχει στην εισαγωγή η αναφορά:

Ποίος ο του βιβλίου Συγγραφεύς αγνοείται· άλλ' ως εκ των αναφερομένων εις το μέτωπον της πρώτης εκδόσεως γίνεται δήλον, ότι και τούτο συνεγράφη παρά τίνος των εν τω Αγίω Όρει του Άθωνος μοναζόντων Πατέρων ίσως κατά τον ΙΗ Αιώνα· καθότι περί τό 1795 οι εν τη εκείσε κατά το Βατοπαίδιον κειμένη σκήτη του Αγίου Δημητρίου Πατέρες ζήλω ψυχικής κοινωφελείας κινούμενοι την βίβλον συντεθειμένην ήδη το πριν παρά τίνος ανδρός σοφού διόρθωσαν επιμελώς και ετελειοποίησαν [...] 


Η πρώτη έκδοση, του 1795, υπάρχει στην Ανέμη και εκεί αποδίδεται στον Ιωάννη Κομνηνό, με κάποια επιφύλαξη.

Επίσης, το βιβλίο (αν είναι το ίδιο, επειδή αποδίδεται στον Εφραίμ Σύρο) έχει κυκλοφορήσει και σε πιο σύγχρονη έκδοση, βλ. εδώ.

Υπάρχει, τέλος, και αυτή η γκουγκλοκαταχώριση που αποδίδεται σε έναν ιερέα Αβραάμ και δεν καταλαβαίνω αν είναι σε καραμανλίδικα, τούρκικα ή ό,τι άλλο.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, πάντως, η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι ίσως η φράση κατασκευάστηκε γύρω στα 1780 (έτσι κι αλλιώς, ο Βενδότης είχε αποβιώσει από το 1795).

Χμμμ, τώρα προσέχω και τη σύμπτωση με το 1795...


----------



## rogne (Oct 29, 2013)

Τρομερή δουλειά, από κάθε άποψη. Προσθέτω απλώς και αυτό: http://forward.com/articles/175801/man-thinks-god-laughs-a-reader-writes-and-a-column/?p=all


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2013)

Εύγε!
Όμως θα έπρεπε να βλέπαμε τι/αν λέει ο Κουκουλές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2013)

(Μεταφέρω ατόφια την ενημέρωση που είχα από τον Εάριον, τον οποίο ρώτησα σχετικά και τον ευχαριστώ και πάλι):

Ο Κονομής (_Παροιμίαι και παροιμιώδεις φράσεις εις τα τρία μνημεία της κυπριακής διαλέκτου_, Επετηρίς Εταιρίας Βυζαντινών Σπουδών 23 (1953), σ. 479) βρίσκει στο _Χρονικό του Λεοντίου Μαχαιρά_ την παροιμιακή φράση: άνθρωπος αντί βουλής, ο θεός αντί δύναμης (Μαχαιράς 1.554.15) και δίνει την ερμηνεία του («ένθα συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμεν το εκκλησιαστικόν άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων, άλλα δε θεός κελεύει»). Στο άρθρο «Παροιμίαι και γνωμικά εν τω Χρονικώ του Λεοντίου Μαχαιρά», Αθηνά 58 (1954), σ. 236-237, ο Κουκουλές επανέρχεται στα ευρήματα του μαθητή του, του Κονομή, και δίνει κι άλλες παραπλήσιες παροιμιώδεις φράσεις. Το άρθρο δημοσιεύτηκε πρώτα στο περιοδικό _Αθηνά_ και ανατυπώθηκε χωρίς καμιά διαφορά στο βιβλίο του Κουκουλέ _Βυζαντινών βίος και πολιτισμός_, στον τόμο 6.

Παρατηρούμε ότι κι εδώ υπάρχει γενική αναφορά σε «εκκλησιαστική» φράση, χωρίς συγκεκριμένη πηγή.


----------



## Earion (Oct 29, 2013)

Ας το πιάσουμε ανάποδα, να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τι δεν μας χρησιμεύει στην αναζήτηση.

Στα 1953 ο Νικόλαος Κονομής, νεαρός πτυχιούχος της φιλολογίας από την Κύπρο (σήμερα γηραιός ακαδημαϊκός), σταχυολογεί παροιμίες και παροιμιακές φράσεις από τα κείμενα της μεσαιωνικής κυπριακής γραμματείας («Παροιμίαι και παροιμιώδεις φράσεις εις τα τρία μνημεία της κυπριακής διαλέκτου», _Επετηρίς Εταιρίας Βυζαντινών Σπουδών_ 23 (1953), και βρίσκει (σ. 479) στο Χρονικό του Λεοντίου Μαχαιρά την παροιμιακή φράση: _άνθρωπος αντί βουλής, ο θεός αντί δύναμης _(Μαχαιράς 1.554.15). Προχωρά στην ερμηνεία:

15. *ο λόγος λαλεί: άνθρωπος αντί βουλής, άνθρωπος* [sic στην επικεφαλίδα, αλλά παρακάτω το διορθώνει] *αντί δύναμης* (Μαχ. 1.554.15).

Ως εκφράζεται η παροιμία είναι στρυφνή, αλλ’ ίσως βοηθούμενοι εκ των συμφραζομένων δυνάμεθα να εξαχνιάσωμεν το νόημα. Οι _Γενουβίσοι _πιέζουν τον βασιλέα της Κύπρου και τον φέρουν εις δύσκολον θέσιν. Είς Ενετός ιππότης εξοπλίζει έν πλοίον και έρχεται εις Κύπρον. Οι Γενουήνσιοι του επιτίθενται με δύο πολεμικά πλοία σκοπούντες να αιχμαλωτίσωσι το ενετικόν. Και ο χρονογράφος επιφέρει: _ο λόγος λαλεί: άνθρωπος αντί βουλής, ο θεός αντί δύναμης. Και ο θεός εθέλησεν να βοηθήση του πτωχού ρηγάτου της Κύπρου_. Τα δύο πλοία των Γενουηνσίων συνελήφθησαν υπό του ενετικού και μετεφέρθησαν εις Πάφον. Εκ τούτων φαίνεται ότι άλλο εσκόπευον οι Γενουήνσιοι και άλλο έκαμεν ο θεός, ένθα συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμεν το εκκλησιαστικόν: _άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων, άλλα δε θεός κελεύει_· ή: _άνθρωπος μεν πολύβουλος, θεός δε βουληκόπος_, διά τους βουλομένους εργάσασθαί τι δεινόν, αλλ' υπό του θεού μη συγχωρουμένους.[SUP]1[/SUP]

[SUP]1[/SUP] Πολίτ. _Παροιμ_. 1, σ. 73. Παραλλ. παρά Ι. Βενιζέλω [_Παροιμίαι δημώδεις_], σ. 17, αρ. 220 και 221.

Την επόμενη χρονιά (1954) εκδηλώνει το ενδιαφέρον του για τα ευρήματα του Κονομή ο δάσκαλός του Φαίδων Κουκουλές, και σε άρθρο του στο περιοδικό _Αθηνά _θυμάται και δίνει κι άλλες παραπλήσιες παροιμιώδεις φράσεις («Παροιμίαι και γνωμικά εν τω Χρονικώ του Λεοντίου Μαχαιρά», _Αθηνά _58 (1954), σ. 236-237):

Με την παροιμίαν άνθρωπος αντί βουλής και ο Θεός αντί δύναμης (560.15), ήτις αντιστοιχεί προς την αρχαίαν «άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων, άλλα δε Θεός κελεύει» (Κονομής 479), παραβλητέαι αι σημεριναί «άνθρωπος το εννοεί και ο Θεός το οικονομεί»,[SUP]1[/SUP] «άλλα μετράει ο άνθρωπος και άλλα ο Θεός του βγάζει»[SUP]2[/SUP] και αι παλαιότεραι «άλλος ο βουλόμενος, Θεός ο βουλοκόπος», «άνθρωπος ο πολύβουλος, Θεός δε βουληκόπος»[SUP]3[/SUP] και η βυζαντινή «ποντικού βουλάς κόψει κάτης».[SUP]4[/SUP] Προς την παροιμίαν ταύτην, κατά την διατύπωσιν, ομοιάζει η των σημερινών Κυπρίων «ο άνθρωπος έν’ η βουλή τζ’ η βουλή έδ δύναμις»,[SUP]5[/SUP] ήτις όμως λέγεται επί άλλης σημασίας, ήτοι, αν αποφασίσωμεν να κάμωμέν τι, θα έχωμεν την δύναμιν και να το επιτύχωμεν.

[SUP]1[/SUP] Βενιζέλου, ένθ. αν., 177. 18.
[SUP]2[/SUP] Ν. Βενέτη, _Παροιμίαι εξ Ηπείρου_ (Ζωγράφειος Αγών, 1,192).
[SUP]3[/SUP] Βάρνερ και Κατζιούλης, Ν. Πολίτου, _Παροιμίαι_, 1.73· 2,34.
[SUP]4[/SUP] K. Krumbacher, MGS, 87.
[SUP]5[/SUP] Ν. Κυριαζή, _Κυπριακαί παροιμίαι_, εν λ. βουλή, σελ. 95.

Το άρθρο του Κουκουλέ στην _Αθηνά _ανατυπώθηκε χωρίς καμιά αλλαγή στο βιβλίο του _Βυζαντινών βίος και πολιτισμός_, στον τόμο 6.

Παρέθεσα χωρίς περικοπές, για να τα έχουμε ολοκληρωμένα και χορταστικά, γιατί έχω την υποψία ότι όλα αυτά μπορεί να δώσουν εναύσματα για άλλες αναζητήσεις (νομίζω ότι τα βουλοκόπος / βουληκόπος επιδέχονται ωραία συζήτηση). Για το προκείμενο όμως δεν χρησιμεύουν. Είναι φανερό ότι η φράση έρχεται στα χείλη των σημερινών φιλολόγων ως ερμήνευμα. Ο Κουκουλές μάλιστα σε ένα σημείο, με τον τρόπο που το λέει, σχεδόν παραπλανά τον αναγνώστη, ο οποίος περιμένει να βρει αρχαίαν παροιμίαν στη σελίδα 479 του Κονομή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2013)

Στο μεταξύ, να προσθέσω ότι η αναζήτηση για παλαιότερα έργα του Βεντότη, με οδήγησε μέσω Ανέμης στο _Τρίτομον Λεξικόν τρίγλωσσον της γαλλικής, ιταλικής και ρωμαϊκής διαλέκτου_, που τύπωσε στη Βιέννη το 1790, ο Γεώργιος Βεντότης και όπου το λήμμα disposer είναι (ως προς αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει) ολόιδιο:


----------



## Earion (Oct 29, 2013)

Μπράβο, Δόκτορα, πήγες τη χρονολογία μια δεκαπενταετία πίσω. Η έκδοση του λεξικού του Βεντότη του 1804 είναι η δεύτερη, και την επιμελήθηκε ο Νεόφυτος Δούκας, όπως με επιμέλεια σημειώνει ο Ηλιού.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 29, 2013)

έχω πάθει ένα δέος...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2013)

Εκπληκτική δουλειά, Δόκτωρ· ευχαριστούμε! :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2013)

Τι μου λες, βρε παιδί μου! .................................... Αυτός είσαι, Δόκτορα!


----------



## Earion (Oct 29, 2013)

Μη βιάζεστε οι βιαστικοί, έχουμε μερικές εκκρεμότητες ακόμα, εκκρεμότητες ... κεμπήσιες! Ύποπτος ξεΰποπτος, αιρετικός ή όχι, ο Θωμάς Κεμπήσιος θάλλει και ανθεί στην ελληνική βιβλιαγορά. Τόσες εκδόσεις για ένα αμφιλεγόμενο βιβλίο δεν έχω ματαδεί. Σας απαριθμώ έντεκα, από τη νεότερη προς την παλαιότερη:
Θωμά Κεμπησίου. _Η μίμησις του Χριστού_. Μετάφραση Αβερκίου Λαμπίρη. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Φως, 2008.

Thomas a Kempis. _Η μίμηση του Χριστού_. Απόδοση Βελισαρίου Φρέρη. Αθήναι: Καλός Τύπος, 1η έκδ. 1963, 2η έκδ. 1986.

Θωμᾶς Κεμπήσιος. _Ἡ μίμησις τοῦ Χριστοῦ_. Ἀπόδοση Βασ. Πέντζα. Ἀθῆναι: Ἀστήρ, 1η έκδ. 1974, 2η έκδ. 1997.

Κεμπησίου Θωμά. _Η μίμησις του Χριστού_. Αθήναι: Εκδόσεις Φως, 1958 [Νεοελληνική απόδοσις της εκδοθείσης το 1902 μεταφράσεως του Αβερκίου Λαμπίρη υπό την έγκρισιν και ευλογίαν της Ιεράς Συνόδου της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος].

Thomas a Kempis. _Η μίμηση του Χριστού_. Σε απόδοση Βελ. Φρέρη, εξώφυλλο και βινιέττες Οδυσσέα Κοτσακοπούλου. Αθήναι: Πολυβιοτεχνική, 1948.

Κεμπησίου Θωμά. _Η μίμησις του Χριστού_. Κατά μετάφρασιν επί τη βάσει του λατινικού πρωτοτύπου (...) υπό Μιχ. Κωνσταντινίδου. Αθήναι: Αδελφότης Θεολόγων «Η Ζωή», 1933.

Θωμά του a Kempis. _Περί μιμήσεως του Ιησού Χριστού_. [Αθήναι]: Τυπ. Γελαντάλη, 1921.

Θωμά του a Kempis. _Περί μιμήσεως Ιησού Χριστού βιβλία τέσσαρα_. Μεταφρασθέντα υπό Αβερκίου Λ. Λαμπίρη. Εν Σμύρνη: Ιωάννης Γ. Καπνισάκης, 1902.

Θωμά του Kempis. _Περί μιμήσεως Ιησού Χριστού: βιβλία τέσσαρα_. Μεταφρασθέντα υπό Αβερκίου Λ. Λαμπίρη. Εν Αθήναις: Τύποις Χ. Φιλαδελφέως Νικολαϊδου, 1862.
_
Περί της του Χριστού μιμήσεως βιβλία τέσσαρα_. Ελληνικώς μεθερμηνευθέντα υπό του Π. Γ. Μάϋρ [= Père George Mayr]. Parisiis: Ex Typis Augusti Delalain, MDCCCXXIX [=1829].

Ερμηνείαι ευσεβείς του ψυχωφελεστάτου, και θαυμαστού Βιβλίου ονομαζομένου _Περί μιμήσεως Χριστού_. Με Στόχασες πνευματικαίς, και Κατάνυξιν εις κάθε Κεφάλαιον. Νεωστί τυπωθείσαι, μετ’ επιμελείας πλείστης διορθωθείσαι, και εκ της πανουργίας των Ετεροδόξων διασωθείσαι. Παρά Δημητρίω Θεοδοσίω τω εξ Ιωαννίνων, Ενετίησιν, αψπ΄[= 1780].​ 
Από τον κατάλογο αυτό καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι δεν υπήρξε δεκαετία στην οποία να μην κυκλοφορούσε στα ελληνικά Θωμάς Κεμπήσιος (με πιο δημοφιλή τη μετάφραση του Αβερκίου Λαμπίρη). Στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη μόνο υπάρχουν ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ 51 αντίτυπα της _Μιμήσεως του Χριστού_ σε όλες τις γλώσσες.





Επειδή είπε πιο πάνω ο Δόκτορας ότι θα ήθελε να ελέγξει πώς αποδίδεται το κείμενο του Θωμά στο επίμαχο σημείο, παραθέτω εδώ δύο εκδοχές:

Πρώτα, της παλαιότερης (απ’ όσο γνωρίζουμε μέχρι στιγμής) μετάφρασης, στην απλή δημώδη γλώσσα (τεκμήριο ευρύτερης κυκλοφορίας), από την Ανέμη (σ. 63):

Επειδή και ο άνθρωπος κάνει την απόφασιν αμή ο θεός την διορθώνει, και ο δρόμος του ανθρώπου δεν είναι εις την εξουσίαν του.

Και δεύτερον, η εκδοχή του Αβερκίου Λαμπίρη, που δεν ακολουθεί, ως φαίνεται, το γράμμα αλλά μόνο το πνεύμα του πρωτοτύπου (σ. 47):

Επειδή, αν και ο άνθρωπος προαιρήταί τι, αλλ’ ο Θεός διευθύνει και οδηγεί· ο άνθρωπος νοεί, αλλ’ ο Θεός ηγείται, ορίζων το αποτέλεσμα.

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι εντέλει αλλού —και όχι στον Θωμά— πρέπει να αναζητηθεί η πηγή της γνωστής φράσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2013)

Earion said:


> Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι εντέλει αλλού --και όχι στον Θωμά-- πρέπει να αναζητηθεί η πηγή της γνωστής φράσης.


Η οποία φράση: 

1) σαφώς, σαφέστατα χρησιμοποιείται από τον Βεντότη ως εναλλακτική μετάφραση της κεμπήσιας φράσης
2) κάνει μια περίπου ίδια εμφάνιση στη _Θύρα της μετανοίας_, τη χρονιά που πεθαίνει ο Βεντότης
3) αρχίζει και εμφανίζεται αραιά σε λόγια κείμενα από τη δεκαετία του 1830 και μετά

και: 

1) ούτε αρχαία ή αρχαιοπρεπής νεότερη φαίνεται να είναι (σε κάποια από τις _Χρηστομάθειες_ της εποχής θα υπήρχε —και σε 3-4 που κοίταξα δεν βρήκα τίποτε σχετικό)
2) ούτε έχει εντοπιστεί (ακόμη, ας το προσθέσω) σε εκκλησιαστικό κείμενο παρά τις λίγες, ομολογουμένως, αναφορές σε «εκκλησιαστική πηγή» και εξακολουθώ να έχω την εντύπωση, που επιτάθηκε με το κείμενο που έφερε ο rogne, ότι μπορεί να έχει δογματικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2013)

Με απογοήτευσαν ο Κονομής και ο Κουκουλές...
Πάντως φοβερά ενδιαφέρουσα η αναζήτηση, μπράβο παιδιά!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 29, 2013)

:clap: Lexilogia at its best.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2013)

Ας δώσω κι εγώ λίγα συναφή στοιχεία που βρήκα στα δικά μου βιβλία. :)

Στα 1731 εκδόθηκε στην Αγία Πετρούπολη το Немецко-латинский и русский Лексикон купно с первыми началами русского языка (γερμανικός τίτλος: _Teutsch-Lateinisch- und Rußisches Lexicon Samt denen Anfangs-Gründen der Rußischen Sprache_), το οποίο είχε βασιστεί στο γερμανολατινικό-λατινογερμανικό λεξικό που συνέγραψε ο Γερμανός προτεστάντης ιερέας Ehrenreich Weismann († 1717) με τίτλο _Lexikon bipartitum latino-germanicum et germanico-latinum in quo latinitas prisca et pura ... ex probatissimis autoribus methodo perspicua explicatur _(Στουτγκάρδη, 1673). Η πληρέστερη ανάλυση και μελέτη για το εν λόγω λεξικό τού 1731 είναι το σχετικό βιβλίο τού Heinz Geyr με τίτλο _Sprichwörter und sprichwortnahe Bildungen im dreisprachigen Petersburger Lexikon von 1731_.

Για το προαναφερθέν τρίγλωσσο (γερμανικό-λατινικό-ρωσικό) λεξικό σημειώνει ο Peter Mertvago στο _The Comparative Russian-English Dictionary of Proverbs & Sayings_ ότι, μέσω των αντιστοιχίσεων που δίνονται μεταξύ γερμανικών και λατινικών παροιμιών απ' τη μια, και ρωσικών απ' την άλλη, είναι πολύ αποκαλυπτικό για το πώς οι ίδιοι οι Ρώσοι αντιλαμβάνονταν τη σημασία καθεμιάς παροιμίας τους (σελ. viii). Το συγκεκριμένο λοιπόν λεξικό αναφέρει τη σχετική λατινική φράση ως εξής:homo proponit, deus disponit = человек предполагает а Бог располагает​
Η ρωσική παροιμία человек предполагает а Бог располагает είναι πολύ παλιά (ήδη εδραιωμένη πριν από τον 18ο αι.) και ανήκει στον κορμό των πολύ δημοφιλών παροιμιών της χώρας· ο Mertvago δίνει ως ακριβές αντίστοιχό της το αγγλικό Man proposes, God disposes (σελ. 356). Οι ίδιοι οι Ρώσοι την ανάγουν σε αυτά που έχουμε ήδη δει εδώ: _Παροιμίαι Σολομώντος_ 19,21 και Θωμάς Κεμπήσιος: http://www.pravoslavie.ru/answers/39150.htm. Δεν είναι η μόνη με συναφές νόημα· υπάρχει λ.χ. και η λιγότερο χρησιμοποιούμενη на человеческую глупость есть Божья премудрость (η οποία όμως είναι περισσότερο μετατοπισμένη στο ότι οι άνθρωποι επιδιώκουν ανόητα πράγματα, όμως σώζει την κατάσταση η θεϊκή σοφία — και λιγότερο στη ματαίωση των ανθρώπινων σχεδίων, άρα ενδεχομένως και στη ματαιότητά τους).

Η Sophia Lubensky στο _Random House Russian-English Dictionary of Idioms_ (σελ. 779) σημειώνει ότι η χρήση της ρωσικής φράσης σχετίζεται κυρίως με το όταν η ζωή κάποιου δεν εξελίχθηκε σύμφωνα με το τι προσδοκούσε ή ήλπιζε, δίνει το ίδιο αγγλικό αντίστοιχο με τον Mertvago (άλλωστε η εν λόγω αντιστοιχία είναι τόσο εδραιωμένη που βγαίνει αυτόματα ακόμη και στην γκουγκλομετάφραση) και παραθέτει Τολστόι (από το βιβλίο _Παιδικά χρόνια - εφηβικά χρόνια_).

Από τη στιγμή πάντως που η συγκεκριμένη φράση είχε παγιωθεί πολύ νωρίτερα στη ρωσική γλώσσα απ' ό,τι δείχνουν τα μέχρι τώρα αποτελέσματα της αναζήτησης για την ελληνική, και δεδομένης της εκκλησιαστικής χρήσης στη Ρωσία (βλ. σύνδεσμο της Ρωσικής Εκκλησίας που παρέθεσα ανωτέρω), δεν ξέρω αν έχει βάση το να υποθέταμε και τυχόν παγίωση του ελληνικού αντίστοιχου σε αθωνίτικο περιβάλλον.


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι η ελληνική διατύπωση διαφέρει αρκετά (πολύ, θα έλεγα) από το man proposes, God disposes ή το ρωσικό αντίστοιχό του.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 30, 2013)

Περνώ από δω για να δηλώσω τον θαυμασμό μου, να φωνάξω εύγε και να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Δόκτορα (ως και να του ευχηθώ να πάρει η ομάδα του πρωτάθλημα θα μπορούσα, ενδεχομένως  ) και στους Earion και Ζαζ για την εξαίρετη συνεισφορά τους. :clap::clap::clap: :upz::upz::upz:

Ά, και να ομολογήσω ότι ούτε καν υποψιαζόμουν ότι έχουν κυκλοφορήσει στην Ελλάδα τόσες εκδόσεις του έργου του συμπαθούς Κεμπησίου.

Όμως, ακόμη δεν έχουμε βρει απάντηση, έ; ;) Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γραφτεί βιβλίο για αυτήν την τόσο μυθιστορηματική αναζήτηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2013)

Earion said:


> Κεμπησίου Θωμά. _Η μίμησις του Χριστού_. Κατά μετάφρασιν επί τη βάσει του λατινικού πρωτοτύπου (...) υπό Μιχ. Κωνσταντινίδου. Αθήναι: Αδελφότης Θεολόγων «Η Ζωή», 1933.



Ενδιαφέρον! Ποια η σχέση άραγε με τη γνωστή «Ζωή» των δεκαετιών μετά το 1960;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ενδιαφέρον! Ποια η σχέση άραγε με τη γνωστή «Ζωή» των δεκαετιών μετά το 1960;


Ρητορικά ρωτάς; Αφού ιδρύθηκε στα 1907.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2013)

Όχι ρητορικά. Η ερώτηση περιείχε απορία για την εξέλιξή της.


----------



## Themis (Oct 31, 2013)

Υποκλίνομαι σ' αυτό το νήμα. Κρίμα να μην εξιχνιαστεί το μυστήριο. Όμως...


----------



## Irini (Oct 31, 2013)

Μάλλον εντελώς άσχετο, αλλά διαβάζω το "Ιμαρέτ". Κάπου προς το τέλος λέει: "Αντάμ τεντμπίρεντερ, Αλλάχ τεαλά τακτίρεντερ" που παρακάτω μεταφράζει ως "άλλα μεν ο άνθρωπος βουλεύεται, άλλα δε ο Αλλάχ κελεύει". Τώρα κατά πόσον αυτό ήταν/είναι πράγματι τουρκική έκφραση, ή ο ήρωας (που ζει στην Άρτα τα τέλη 19ου-αρχές 20ου) απλά μετέφρασε στα τουρκικά, ή έπλασε ο συγγραφέας ή αν, σε περίπτωση που είναι τουρκική έκφραση αυτοί την πήραν από εμάς κι όχι το ανάποδο, ένας Τουτάτης το ξέρει. Αν ήξερα τούρκικα τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσα να το γκουγκλίσω αλλά φευ.

Έδιτ: Ξέχασα ένα "ή": Κατά πόσο είναι κατά λέξη μετάφραση κι όχι απόδοση νοήματος.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 31, 2013)

Irini said:


> Αν ήξερα τούρκικα τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσα να το γκουγκλίσω αλλά φευ.


Λοιπόν το γούγλισα εγώ και να: εν ολίγοις το βρήκα να το λέει κάποιος σύγχρονος σούφι και ένας σχολιαστής του Μεσνεβί (του Μεβλανά Τζελαλεντίν), με τη μορφή _kul tedbir eder ve Allah Teala takdir eder_ (ο δούλος [του Θεού], αντί για τον άνθρωπο).


----------



## Earion (Nov 6, 2013)

*Τελευταία πινελιά*

Μετά από μια σύντομη χρονική απομάκρυνση από το πρόβλημα, επανέρχομαι εδώ σε μια τελευταία προσπάθεια ανακίνησής του, επειδή νομίζω πως αξίζει να φωτιστούν ορισμένες πλευρές του καλύτερα. Ο Δόκτορας συνόψισε ωραιότατα (στο #8) τα συμπεράσματα από τις έως τώρα αναζητήσεις όσον αφορά την ελληνική φράση *Άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων, άλλα δε Θεός κελεύει*:



drsiebenmal said:


> 1) Ούτε αρχαία ή αρχαιοπρεπής νεότερη φαίνεται να είναι,
> 2) ούτε έχει εντοπιστεί (ακόμη, ας το προσθέσω) σε εκκλησιαστικό κείμενο παρά τις λίγες, ομολογουμένως, αναφορές σε «εκκλησιαστική πηγή»


 
Όντως, η παλαιότερη εμφάνισή της σημειώνεται στο _Τρίτομον Λεξικόν τρίγλωσσον της γαλλικής, ιταλικής και ρωμαϊκής διαλέκτου_, τυπωμένο στη Βιέννη το 1790 από τον Γεώργιο Βεντότη, όπου --διόλου τυχαία-- ζευγαρώνεται με / αποτελεί το ισοδύναμο της γαλλικής L’homme propose et Dieu dispose, η οποία με τη σειρά της δεν είναι παρά μετάφραση του λατινικού Homo proponit et (ή, αντιθετικά, sed) Deus disponit.

Ωστόσο το γεγονός ότι πέντε μόνο χρόνια αργότερα τη συναντούμε σε κείμενο θρησκευτικό, στο έργο _Θύρα της μετανοίας_, του 1795, μας υποβάλλει τη σκέψη ότι η φράση πρέπει να έχει πίσω της ζωή επί ικανό χρονικό διάστημα, διάστημα όχι μεν μακρό, αλλά αρκετό ώστε να έχει διαδοθεί στον κόσμο των λογίων και να έχει υποστεί μικροπαραλλαγές. Επιπλέον, αν, όπως υπέδειξε ο Ζάζουλας (#17), η ζεύξη αυτή έχει γίνει με παρόμοιους όρους αρκετά νωρίτερα στη ρωσική γλώσσα, δεν φαίνεται άστοχη η υπόθεση ότι το ταίριασμα στα ελληνικά θα πρέπει να αναζητηθεί σε περιβάλλον εκκλησιαστικό, ίσως ακόμα και αθωνίτικο.

Καιρός να στραφούμε στη λατινική φράση: *Homo **proponit, **Deus **disponit*. Η πλειοψηφία των πηγών στο Διαδίκτυο την αποδίδει στον Θωμά a Kempis (περ. 1380-1471). Αλλά δυστυχώς και σε αυτή την περίπτωση συνέβη το γνωστό φαινόμενο να ακολουθούν όλοι ό,τι είπε ο πρώτος, χωρίς --από έλλειψη χρόνου-- να το διασταυρώνουν (και με τη σκέψη ότι αλίμονο αν στη ζωή μας υποβάλλαμε κάθε φορά το κάθε τι σε νέα επιβεβαίωση). Μια ματιά όμως στα Βικιφθέγματα, στο ψηφίο L, φέρνει αμέσως νέα στοιχεία: η φράση (που το σωστό είναι πλέον να την ονομάζουμε παροιμιακή) απαντάται στο αγγλικό ποίημα _The Vision of Piers Plowman_, του συγγραφέα John Langland (γι’ αυτό έχει αλφαβητιστεί στο L), γραμμένο μεταξύ 1360-1380, αλλά και ακόμη παλαιότερα, στο χρονικό του Αβαείου της Μάχης (_The Chronicle of Battle Abbey_, λατινικός τίτλος _Chronicon Monasterii De Bello_), γραμμένο από τους μοναχούς της μονής της Μάχης του Χέιστινγκς περί το 1180 μ.Χ. (Sed homo proponit, Deus autem disponit). Πρώτα πρώτα σημειώνω ότι το λήμμα στα Βικιφθέγματα δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά αντιγραφή παλαιών έργων αναφοράς, συλλογών αποφθεγμάτων, όπως το _Hoyt'__s __New __Cyclopedia __of __Practical __Quotations_ (του 1922), του οποίου τυπωμένη εικόνα μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ (στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία). Αλλά και στον πορτογαλικό ιστότοπο, αν παρατηρούσαμε προσεκτικότερα, κι εκεί κάνουν πολλές διασταυρώσεις και δίνουν κι άλλες πηγές: στον αρ. 623 συγκεκριμένα δίνονται επτά φράσεις, όλες πάνω στο ίδιο μοτίβο, με λίγο πολύ το ίδιο νόημα: ότι άλλα μεν σχεδιάζει, προτείνει, σκέφτεται ο άνθρωπος και άλλα διατάσσει, επιτρέπει, συγχωρεί ο Θεός. Δεν τις βάζω όλες τις φράσεις, επιλέγω μία, *Homo **cogitat, **Deus **ordinat* (Ο άνθρωπος [άλλα] βάζει στο μυαλό του, ο Θεός [άλλα] διατάσσει). Αυτή την εκδοχή, αν την αναζητήσουμε στον πορτογαλικό ιστότοπο, μας βγάζει σε άλλα μονοπάτια. Εδώ, στον αριθμό 545, δίνει ακόμη παλαιότερες παραπομπές: συναντάμε τη φράση σε άλλο χρονικό της νορμανδικής Αγγλίας, το χρονικό του Ορδέριχου Βιτάλη (Ordericus Vitalis, _Ecclesiastica Historia_, βιβλίο 3, σελ. 123), γραμμένο έναν αιώνα νωρίτερα, δηλαδή περί το 1075.

Το προσωρινό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι από την εξελιγμένη εκδοχή Homo proponit, Deus disponit, που τη βρίσκουμε παγιωμένη στα μέσα του 14ου αιώνα, έχουμε αναχθεί σε ανάλογη παλαιότερη, Homo cogitat, Deus ordinat, που μαρτυρείται από τα τέλη του 12ου αιώνα.

Μάλιστα η μαρτυρία του Ορδέριχου δεν είναι η πιο παλιά, γιατί με μια αναζήτηση που έκανα βρήκα μιαν ακόμα παλαιότερη, στο _Χρονικόν_ του επισκόπου Ντιτμάρου του Μερσεβούργου (ο Thietmar ή Dietmar [975-1018], συνέθεσε το χρονικό του μεταξύ 1010 και 1018, Thietmarus Merseburgensis _Chronicon _(εκδ. Johann Augustin Wagner, Norimbergae, 1807) Anno 1015 (Βιβλ. vii, σ. 227). 

Και τελικά, για όσους από εσάς δεν έχετε αποκάμει από την ανάγνωση μέχρι τώρα, στο ίδιο σημείο (545) ο πορτογαλικός ιστότοπος επιφυλάσσει ένα δώρο: την πολυτιμότερη απ’ όλες τις παραπομπές (και πολύ δυσκολότερη στον εντοπισμό με τη χρήση συνδέσμου, κάτι σαν το Άγιο Δισκοπότηρο του λεξιθήρα), μια ευθεία παράθεση της φράσης που περιέχεται σε επιστολή του πολυμαθούς Αλκουίνου, Αγγλοσάξονα επισκόπου της Υόρκης, επιστήθιου φίλου και έμπιστου συμβούλου του Καρλομάγνου, κύριου εμψυχωτή της αποκαλούμενης Καρολίγγειας πνευματικής Αναγέννησης. Η επιστολή χρονολογείται το 797 μ.Χ. και σας τη βάζω εδώ σε εικόνα, γιατί με «λίκνο» μπορώ να δώσω μόνο δευτερογενείς αναφορές.








Φαίνεται πως στην εποχή μας η φράση εντυπωσίασε κάποιους που έσπευσαν να την τυπώσουν σε φανελάκι, σε κούπα, και σε μάουσπαντ !

Είναι φανερό λοιπόν πως η φράση έχει επιφανή πατέρα, ασφαλώς κάποιον γνωστό συγγραφέα της Δυτικής Εκκλησίας, τον Αλκουίνο τον ίδιο ενδεχομένως, ή θα μπορούσαμε να εικάσουμε και κάποιον ακόμη παλαιότερο.

Αλλά έπειτα από τόση αναζήτηση αποκτά κανείς την κακή συνήθεια να ρωτάει «και αυτή η εκδοχή από πού προήλθε;», και φαντάζομαι ότι μου συγχωρείτε την επιμονή που θέλησα να προχωρήσω _και σε αυτό_ το βήμα. Στα παλιά βιβλία-συλλογές αποφθεγμάτων (οι άνθρωποι έκαναν δουλειά τότε, όχι αστεία) δίνουν ως πηγές αρκετούς συγγραφείς, Έλληνες και Λατίνους, αρχαίους και νεότερους: Όμηρο, Πίνδαρο, Σενέκα, κ.ά. Με αγανάκτηση σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι καμία παραπομπή σε Έλληνα ή Λατίνο συγγραφέα δεν ευσταθεί. Ό,τι μπορεί να βρει κανείς σε αυτούς είναι διατυπώσεις με χίλιους τρόπους της γνωστής θέσης ότι η ζωή, η μοίρα μας είναι στα χέρια των θεών, ότι ο θεός κυβερνά όπως θέλει τον κόσμο και τα παρόμοια. Ούτε ο Σενέκας, ούτε ο Πίνδαρος, ούτε ο Αμμιανός Μαρκελλίνος που εξέτασα λένε κάτι που από μακριά έστω να μοιάζει με αυτό που αναζητούμε, και πολύ περισσότερο δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο ο Όμηρος.

Αδιέξοδο; Όπως φαίνεται ναι. 

Στον καλό πορτογαλικό ιστότοπο δίνεται κι άλλη μια ισοδύναμη φράση, λίγο απομακρυσμένη είναι η αλήθεια από το σχήμα «ο μεν άνθρωπος Χ ο δε θεός Ψ», με την αυστηρή ακρίβεια που το επιθυμούμε, αλλά ας την παρακολουθήσουμε. Στη σελίδα αυτή, στον αριθμό 1472, διαβάζουμε *Cor hominis disponit viam suam, sed Domini est dirigere gressus eius* (Η καρδιά του ανθρώπου σχεδιάζει το δικό της δρόμο αλλά στου Θεού το θέλημα είναι να διευθύνει τα βήματά του, ή, κατά τον κοφτερό λόγο της Βίβλου του βασιλιά Ιάκωβου, A man’s heart diviseth his way but the LORD directeth his steps). Ως πηγή γι’ αυτό δίνεται ακριβώς εκείνο το χωρίο της Βίβλου (_Παροιμίες_ 16.9) που βρήκε ο Δόκτορας στα γερμανικά και το αναζήτησε μάταια στο ελληνικό κείμενο. Δεν είναι ανεξήγητο όμως: προέρχεται από τη Βουλγκάτα, που σε αυτό το σημείο *είναι γνωστό ότι αποκλίνει από το κείμενο των Εβδομήκοντα*. Για την ακρίβεια, μεγάλο μέρος της αρχής του κεφαλαίου 16 είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από τη μια μετάφραση στην άλλη, και το πράγμα εξηγείται από το γεγονός ότι ο μεταφραστής, ο άγιος Ιερώνυμος, μετέφραζε από το εβραϊκό μασοριτικό κείμενο και όχι από το ελληνικό των Εβδομήκοντα.

Ας κλείσουμε λοιπόν το ζήτημα εδώ, έχοντας κάνει ένα ανέλπιστο ταξίδι από τον Γεώργιο Βεντότη πίσω στον άγιο Ιερώνυμο. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, θα ήθελα εντελώς μεταφυσικά και μαγικά να πιστεύω, ότι ήταν και οι δυο μεταφραστές!


----------



## Themis (Nov 6, 2013)

Εαρίωνα, κλίνομεν ταπεινώς το γόνυ. Αυτό δεν είναι πινελιά, είναι χείμαρρος χρωμάτων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2013)

Σπουδαία δουλειά, Εαρίον!

Και για να κλείσουμε και αυτόν τον κύκλο, επιστρέφοντας σε ακόμη πιο παλιούς μεταφραστές:


Earion said:


> Στη σελίδα αυτή, στον αριθμό 1472, διαβάζουμε *Cor hominis disponit viam suam, sed Domini est dirigere gressus eius* (Η καρδιά του ανθρώπου σχεδιάζει το δικό της δρόμο αλλά στου Θεού το θέλημα είναι να διευθύνει τα βήματά του, ή, κατά τον κοφτερό λόγο της Βίβλου του βασιλιά Ιάκωβου, A man’s heart diviseth his way but the LORD directeth his steps). Ως πηγή γι’ αυτό δίνεται ακριβώς εκείνο το χωρίο της Βίβλου (_Παροιμίες_ 16.9) που βρήκε ο Δόκτορας στα γερμανικά και το αναζήτησε μάταια στο ελληνικό κείμενο. Δεν είναι ανεξήγητο όμως: είναι από τη Βουλγκάτα, που σε αυτό το σημείο *είναι γνωστό ότι αποκλίνει από το κείμενο των Εβδομήκοντα*. Για την ακρίβεια, μεγάλο μέρος της αρχής του κεφαλαίου 16 είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από τη μια μετάφραση στην άλλη, και το πράγμα εξηγείται από το γεγονός ότι ο μεταφραστής, ο άγιος Ιερώνυμος, μετέφραζε από το εβραϊκό μασοριτικό κείμενο και όχι από το ελληνικό των Εβδομήκοντα.
> 
> Ας κλείσουμε λοιπόν το ζήτημα εδώ, έχοντας κάνει ένα ανέλπιστο ταξίδι από τον Γεώργιο Βεντότη πίσω στον άγιο Ιερώνυμο. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, θα ήθελα να πιστεύω εντελώς μεταφυσικά και μαγικά, ότι ήταν και οι δυο μεταφραστές!



ορίστε το απόσπασμα και από τους Εβδομήκοντα:


drsiebenmal said:


> Πραγματικά. Το αντίστοιχο ελληνικό πρωτότυπο βρίσκεται στις Παροιμίες *19:21*: πολλοὶ λογισμοὶ ἐν καρδίᾳ ἀνδρός, ἡ δὲ βουλὴ τοῦ Κυρίου εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα μένει.


----------



## Earion (Nov 6, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ Δόκτορα, ευχαριστώ όλους. Με ικανοποιεί που σας άρεσε το τελευταίο γύρισμα· ας το δούμε σαν ένα είδος φόρου τιμής στους πνευματικούς πατέρες του επαγγέλματός μας, και περισσότερο στον προστάτη άγιο των μεταφραστών, τον άγιο Ιερώνυμο!

Και μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα για τον άγιο, έχω να σας φιλοδωρήσω ένα εξαιρετικό απόσπασμα από το λήμμα «Βουλγάτα» της _Θρησκευτικής και Ηθικής Εγκυκλοπαίδειας_, που είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα σας συγκινήσει. Μιλά για τον τρόπο εργασίας του αγίου:

Ο Ιερώνυμος δεν ησχολήθη με τα βιβλία αυτά [= Βαρούχ, Εκκλησιαστής, Σοφία Σειράχ, Μακκαβαίων Α΄ και Β΄, δευτεροκανονικά μέρη της Εσθήρ] διότι δεν περιελεμβάνοντο εις τον εβραϊκόν Κανόνα. Την μετάφρασιν των υπολοίπων βιβλίων ... επραγματοποίησεν από το εβραϊκόν κείμενον μεταξύ των ετών 391 και 406, ενώ διά την Ιουδίθ και τον Τωβίτ εβασίσθη εις αραμαϊκόν κείμενον, όπερ πιθανώτατα ήτο μετάφρασις εκ του εβραϊκού. Εις την απόδοσίν του ο Ιερώνυμος δεν απέφυγε τα σφάλματα, παρ’ όλον ότι ειργάσθη με πολλήν επιμέλειαν ... Τα σφάλματα αυτά είναι συχνά κατά την τελευταίαν φάσιν της εργασίας του, *ότε δεν είχε αρκετήν χρονικήν άνεσιν (το Άσμα Ασμάτων, αι Παροιμίαι και ο Εκκλησιαστής μετεφράσθησαν εντός τριών μόνον ημερών, η Ιουδίθ εντός μιάς νυκτός, ο Τωβίτ εντός μιάς ημέρας).*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2013)

Κακιά συνήθεια να περνάω (λόγω άγνοιας) τα λατινικά με πιο μεγάλη ταχύτητα...



Earion said:


> Δεν τις βάζω όλες τις φράσεις, επιλέγω μία, *Homo **cogitat, **Deus **ordinat* (Ο άνθρωπος [άλλα] βάζει στο μυαλό του, ο Θεός [άλλα] διατάσσει). Αυτή την εκδοχή, αν την αναζητήσουμε στον πορτογαλικό ιστότοπο, μας βγάζει σε άλλα μονοπάτια.



Μη γνωρίζοντας λατινικά, έπρεπε να δω αυτή τη μετάφραση δύο φορές για να συνειδητοποιήσω τι λέει ακριβώς και να την αναπαλαιώσω λιγουλάκι:

_Ο άνθρωπος [άλλα] βάζει στο μυαλό του, ο Θεός [άλλα] διατάσσει_, δηλαδή, μια σταλιά πιο λόγϊα, _Άλλες μεν βουλές ανθρώπων, άλλα δε Θεός κελεύει_...

Και αν πάμε ίσως ακόμη πιο πίσω, σε παλιότερες μορφές της γλώσσας μας: _άνθρωπος μεν πολύβουλος, θεός δε βουληκόπος_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και αν πάμε ίσως ακόμη πιο πίσω, σε παλιότερες μορφές της γλώσσας μας: _άνθρωπος μεν πολύβουλος, θεός δε βουληκόπος_.



Ας προσθέσω και άλλη μία αναφορά, με άμεση συσχέτιση των δύο βασικών μορφών της φράσης που μας απασχόλησε εδώ, από τις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα (*A Dictionary of Modern Greek Proverbs*, Alexander Negris, Edinburgh 1831):


----------



## Earion (Dec 4, 2014)

Επανέρχομαι γιατί η ευγενική παρατήρηση ενός φίλου μού το επισημαίνει: Το κείμενο στην εικόνα (# 26) δεν λέει Homo cogitat, Deus ordinat αλλά Homo cogitat, Deus *judicat*. Μήπως πρόκειται για άλλη παραλλαγή;

Πολύ σωστή η επισήμανση, και είναι προφανής η παράλειψη εκ μέρους μου. Βεβαίως και έχουμε εδώ άλλη μία παραλλαγή. 

Υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον. Το κείμενο του Αλκουίνου είναι σαφές: Deus *judicat* (ο Θεός κρίνει, ο Θεός δικάζει). Αλλά στα φανελάκια και στις κούπες γράφουν Deus *indicat* (ο Θεός δηλώνει, ο Θεός μηνύει). Να είναι άραγε παλιά η εκδοχή αυτή ή να οφείλεται σε παρανάγνωση αυτών που παρήγγειλαν τα φανελάκια;

Μπορώ να προσφέρω μια εξήγηση με μπόλικη φαντασία! Η παρανάγνωση μπορεί να έχει γίνει από τα μεσαιωνικά χρόνια. Στη γοτθική γραφή είναι περιβόητη η σύγχυση ανάμεσα στα γράμματα i, u, n και m. Σας βάζω να δείτε πώς θα έδειχναν τα δύο ρήματα γραμμένα σε ένα μεσαιωνικό χειρόγραφο:






Μερικοί θα πουν ότι δεν βλέπουν διαφορές. Τι λέτε;


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2014)

Earion said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E πώς; Ίδιο είναι το δεύτερο γράμμα της πρώτης λέξης με το αντίστοιχο της δεύτερης;
Σχεδόν ίδια είναι άμα περιστραφεί το n κατά 180 μοίρες, μόνο που έχει ένα κερατάκι παραπάνω και μια πατούρα λιγότερη στο δεξί του πόδι. Σε χειρόγραφο βέβαια, με το ημίφως του κεριού, αργά το βράδυ κι αποκαμωμένος, ολόιδια μπορεί να φανούν.

Ίδια μπορεί να ήταν σε κανένα παλιό χειρόγραφό μου, γιατί όπως τα έγραφα κάποτε, μερικοί μπέρδευαν το *u *μου με το *n *μου. Επειδή τα έχω και τα δυο στο επώνυμο, σύντομα αποφάσισα να προσέχω πώς τα γράφω, μη με περάσουν γι' άλλον.

Όπως τα βλέπω αυτά πάντως [ιδίως εάν το πρώτο γράφει «indicat»], το δεύτερο γράφει «iudicat», γιατί όλα i μου φαίνονται, χωρίς j. Το judicat μάς πρόδωσε, το γιούδικο. Το αποκάτω είναι to indicat - judicat γραμμένο στο Word με τη γραμματοσειρά Old English Text MT:






Άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων, άλλα δε τυποδαίμων κελεύει.


----------



## Earion (Dec 4, 2014)

To j το γιούδικο είναι ύστερο, Δαεμάνε. Στην αρχή μάλιστα δεν είχανε καν τα i τελίτσα για σκουφάκι. Φαντάσου μια γραφή όπου όλα τα i, τα n, τα m και τα u φαίνονται ίδια.

Πώς; Δες αυτό:





Και διάβασε στη Βικιπαίδεια για το *minim*.




Για να κάνουμε κέφι:







_
mimi numinum niuium minimi munium nimium uini muniminum imminui uiui minimum uolunt_ 

the smallest mimes of the gods of snow do not wish at all in their life that the great duty of the defences of the wine be diminished​


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2014)

Earion said:


> ... Φαντάσου μια γραφή όπου όλα τα i, τα n, τα m και τα u φαίνονται ίδια.


Εφιαλτική. 
Το δείγμα πάντως το διαβάζω, κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχει κι ένα «mini» στην αρχή (το smallest;).


----------



## Earion (Dec 4, 2014)

daeman said:


> Εφιαλτική.



Χα χα! Τώρα καταλαβαίνεις γιατί στην επισεσυρμένη γραφή Kurrent οι Γερμανοί όχι μόνο έβαζαν τελίτσα πάνω από το i αλλά και μισοφέγγαρο πάνω από το u. 

Όπως εδώ, για παράδειγμα:






όπου το zur (στο στίχο 1), το Förderung (στο στίχο 2) και το Dortmund (στο στίχο 4) έχουν μισοφέγγαρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2014)

Στην Kurrent δεν αρκούσε το μπλέξιμο με τα i, n, m, u. Υπήρχε και ένα στενό n, όπως π.χ. στην πρώτη λέξη, που είναι to e (Unter). Η οπτικά πιο ενδιαφέρουσα λέξη του δείγματος είναι σίγουρα η δεύτερη της 5ης αράδας: gemeinnützige = κοινωφελή, μη κερδοσκοπικά (για σωματεία, όπως εδώ). Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι και η προτελευταία: Computergenealogie.


----------



## rogne (Dec 5, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μερικοί θα πουν ότι δεν βλέπουν διαφορές. Τι λέτε;



Σε ένα καθόλου μεσαιωνικό και καθόλου χειρόγραφο όπως αυτό, αν αναζητήσει κανείς _indicium_, θα βρει... _iudicium_. Περιττό να πω ότι σε παλιότερα ψηφιοποιημένα λατινικά βιβλία, γίνεται το σώσε.

Πιο σοβαρά φιλολογικά πάντως, από την αρχαία δικονομία, τη δικανική ρητορική αλλά και την ιατρική ξέρουμε ότι το _indicat/indicium/index_ προηγείται (λογικά) του _iudicat/iuidicum/iudex_, όπως χοντρικά το αντικειμενικό δεδομένο (το στοιχείο ή πειστήριο ή σύμπτωμα) προηγείται της ερμηνείας του. Για τον Θεό, βέβαια, δύσκολο να πεις τι προηγείται και τι έπεται, αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι πρέπει να έχει και μια πιο ουσιαστική σημασία τι διαλέγει κανείς να τονίσει σ' Αυτόν, το "δηλώνει" ή το "κρίνει".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2017)

Zazula said:


> Ας δώσω κι εγώ λίγα συναφή στοιχεία που βρήκα στα δικά μου βιβλία. :) [...]
> 
> [...] Από τη στιγμή πάντως που η συγκεκριμένη φράση είχε παγιωθεί πολύ νωρίτερα στη ρωσική γλώσσα απ' ό,τι δείχνουν τα μέχρι τώρα αποτελέσματα της αναζήτησης για την ελληνική, και δεδομένης της εκκλησιαστικής χρήσης στη Ρωσία (βλ. σύνδεσμο της Ρωσικής Εκκλησίας που παρέθεσα ανωτέρω), δεν ξέρω αν έχει βάση το να υποθέταμε και τυχόν παγίωση του ελληνικού αντίστοιχου σε αθωνίτικο περιβάλλον.





Earion said:


> Μετά από μια σύντομη χρονική απομάκρυνση από το πρόβλημα, επανέρχομαι εδώ σε μια τελευταία προσπάθεια ανακίνησής του, επειδή νομίζω πως αξίζει να φωτιστούν ορισμένες πλευρές του καλύτερα. [...]
> 
> Ωστόσο το γεγονός ότι πέντε μόνο χρόνια αργότερα τη συναντούμε σε κείμενο θρησκευτικό, στο έργο _Θύρα της μετανοίας_, του 1795, μας υποβάλλει τη σκέψη ότι η φράση πρέπει να έχει πίσω της ζωή επί ικανό χρονικό διάστημα, διάστημα όχι μεν μακρό, αλλά αρκετό ώστε να έχει διαδοθεί στον κόσμο των λογίων και να έχει υποστεί μικροπαραλλαγές. Επιπλέον, αν, όπως υπέδειξε ο Ζάζουλας (#17), η ζεύξη αυτή έχει γίνει με παρόμοιους όρους αρκετά νωρίτερα στη ρωσική γλώσσα, δεν φαίνεται άστοχη η υπόθεση ότι το ταίριασμα στα ελληνικά θα πρέπει να αναζητηθεί σε περιβάλλον εκκλησιαστικό, ίσως ακόμα και αθωνίτικο.[...]
> 
> Ας κλείσουμε λοιπόν το ζήτημα εδώ, έχοντας κάνει ένα ανέλπιστο ταξίδι από τον Γεώργιο Βεντότη πίσω στον άγιο Ιερώνυμο. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, θα ήθελα εντελώς μεταφυσικά και μαγικά να πιστεύω, ότι ήταν και οι δυο μεταφραστές!



Δεν έχω κάτι νεότερο να προσθέσω, έχω όμως να υποδείξω τον πιθανότερο υποψήφιο για περαιτέρω έρευνα, τον Ευγένιο Βούλγαρη. Δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει πόσο καλά γνώριζε τη ρωσική γραμματεία και πόσα μετέφρασε προς και από τα ρωσικά στα ελληνικά. Με δεδομένο ότι ο *Ευγένιος Βούλγαρις* υπήρξε αν όχι ο κορυφαίος, σίγουρα ένας από τους κορυφαίους στο δεύτερο μισό του 18ου αιώνα και ότι διετέλεσε διευθυντής της Αθωνιάδας στο διάστημα 1753-1759, νομίζω ότι σε κάποιο από τα (μεταφραστικά, κυρίως) έργα του της εποχής θα βρίσκεται η αρχική απόδοση της φράσης στα ελληνικά.


----------

